# Can I freeze cooked chickpeas?



## mom2e (May 13, 2006)

I love making hummus, but hate trying to find time to cook the chickpeas. Can I cook a huge batch and freeze some of them?

Thanks!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Yes, my MIL taught me to do this. Best to freeze them in some cooking water.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i do! i'll always cook extra beans (of any type) and freeze them for a quick meal in the future.


----------

